# Wireless phone connector for extra socket



## legend99 (9 Dec 2004)

Guys,
Someone mentioned to me that they have heard of a product that enables you to put a phone socket in room B, that is wireless back to room A.
I.E. you can add a phone socket in a room wirelessly rather than having to run your wire to connect them....anyone know anything about this product?
thanks!


----------



## legend99 (9 Dec 2004)

*..*

Went nosing....found these myself...
product itself:
[broken link removed]

discussion of it
[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (9 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

Why not just get a cordless phone instead of a wireless phone socket extender? They are dirt cheap these days.


----------



## judge (9 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

saw one for 19.99 in the Harvey Norman Catologue
Go Harvey Go


----------



## legend99 (9 Dec 2004)

*..*

No go Clubman....want it for to connect Sky box into...so need a literal connection!


----------



## ClubMan (9 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

Oh right. I was assuming voice traffic.


----------



## judge (9 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

We have had a sky box for 2+ years and have never plugged it into the phone. If you are a 'red' button user or order 'stuff' you will need it but otherwise ?? The installer used a phone extension cable when installing but left it accross the floor ;-).


----------



## legend99 (9 Dec 2004)

*..*

hey judge...could you do me a favour and see in the Harvey Norman catalogue if its the type of one that uses the ESB wires in your house to give you the phone signal?!
Living outside the pale....so no HN for me...thank God!


----------



## judge (9 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

?


----------



## legend99 (9 Dec 2004)

*..*

You said there was one in the H Norman catalogue....could you post some info about it from the catalogue for me?!!
Thanks!


----------



## judge (9 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

Will get some info for ya this evening and post asap. wasnt sure about your esb reference.


----------



## sueellen (10 Dec 2004)

Legend,

There is a free Harvey Norman catalogue in the Indo to-day.  I see there is a Sigma iCall Digital cordless phone for €19.99 on the back page in their 'Top 12 Christmas Gift Ideas'.  The reference is HPXXDCTTRBL.  That's the total info. they give on both the back page and page 36.

*Sullen.*


----------



## ClubMan (10 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

*There is a free Harvey Norman catalogue in the Indo to-day. *

Not being smart but do the normally charge for the brochure or something?

*wasnt sure about your esb reference.*

I presume that this was a reference to the type of device that uses the electricity power lines inside a house to transmit data or other signals "wirelessly" (like [broken link removed]) in contrast to those that use radio waves to do so?


----------



## legend99 (10 Dec 2004)

*..*

Hey club. Yes thats what I meant. See my second post above. is there a device out there that allows you to put a socket in another room wirelessly and without the use of the ESB wires to do it???

Judging from what you described it would seem that the Harvey Norman thing is just a cordless phone???

And I would be surprised if the Indo in cork had those catalogues....


----------



## judge (10 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

legend, it is just a cordless phone an is as described above.


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

Would a  be of any use (you are trying to watch SKY in another room without getting another box yes???)


----------



## legend99 (11 Dec 2004)

*..*

Nope, you need to have Sky box itself connected to phone line.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

If video senders are an option then see  for more information and offers.


----------



## topman1 (27 Nov 2006)

You can get a Wireless Phone Line Extender in the eircom 3G stores.


----------



## topman1 (27 Nov 2006)

*You can get a Wireless Phone Line Extender in the Eircom 3G stores.* It's the one that goes through the electric circuit. You can use internet dial up or broadband through it aswell.


----------



## Leo (28 Nov 2006)

Topman1, in accordance with the , can you confirm whether you have any connection with the above stores? Unusual for someone to add to a two year old thread.
Leo


----------



## topman1 (9 Dec 2006)

Hi, sorry bout that, I didn't look at the date.  No, I'm not connected to any of the stores.


----------

